# W9 or W8BEN (E)?



## sgb (Nov 1, 2014)

I am an American citizen living in India. If I do business with an American company and get paid in the local currency, should I fill out a W9 form or a W8BEN (or W8BEN E) form? The company sent me a W8BEN E form but I suspect that I will need to file a W9. Can someone please clarify?

Thanks,


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

You are correct: W-9.

Politely inform the company that they should be sending you the correct form and not leaping to assumptions about your U.S. personhood.


----------



## StewartPatton (Aug 5, 2014)

W-9 if you are getting paid directly, w-8ben-e if you are operating through a non-us entity.


----------

